# Page numbers no longer at top of forum



## cycloneviv

It's a small issue, but I have been wondering for the past week or so why the page number links have disappeared from the top right-hand-side of the forum pages. There is now only a set of links at the bottom right-hand-side, which I find rather irritating once I've read through the first page of posts. I'm constantly having to scroll down to the bottom of the front page to get to page two.

Could they possibly be returned? There doesn't seem to be any particular reason for their removal, as nothing has taken their place.


----------



## melu85

I've noticed it too and I feel the same about it.


----------



## Punky Zoé

I miss it too !


----------



## fenixpollo

I third the motion.


----------



## TimLA

Unanimous...
Motion passed...Now which committee can we pass this recommendation to?


----------



## ewie

I _sort of_ noticed it. I kept thinking, "I'm sure the page numbers used to be at the top as well as the bottom ... no, I must've imagined it."
Another vote


----------



## cuchuflete

With all due respect to the vBulletin developers, this is not a case of "less is more".
It's a clear instance of "less is less, and annoying".   I would love to see the page links
restored at the top of the page.


----------



## TrentinaNE

cuchuflete said:


> It's a clear instance of "less is less, and annoying".


Ditto.


----------



## Rayines

Please, could anyone explain to me with an example what are you talking about?
Thanks.


----------



## TimLA

Rayines said:


> Please, could anyone explain to me with an example what are you talking about?
> Thanks.


 
There used to be a bar at the top right and bottom right of each of the forum pages that looked something like this:

_____________________________________
Page 1 of X | 1| 2 | 3|11|51|101|501| Last
------------------------------------------

And you could just click on a number to get to that page.
Now there is only one at the bottom of the page.

THIS page, bottom right.


----------



## Rayines

TimLA said:


> There used to be a bar at the top right and bottom right of each of the forum pages that looked something like this:
> 
> _____________________________________
> Page 1 of X | 1| 2 | 3|11|51|101|501| Last
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> And you could just click on a number to get to that page.
> Now there is only one at the bottom of the page.
> 
> THIS page, bottom right.


Oh, thank you TimLa! .


----------



## Punky Zoé

The feature is back !!! thanks !  (and the Show/Hide Sentence button in the dictionary too !!! ).

Edit : sorry , there are some pages including it and some without...
It does work at thread level but it doesn't at forum level.


----------



## panjandrum

What really irritates me about this "new feature" is that if you are wandering around at the top of page 3, for example, there is nothing that tells you that you are on page 3.
Some people could easily forget that they were not on the first page ... ...


----------



## Trisia

Can anything be done about it? I can't say I absolutely loved this feature, but now that I'm left without it I realise just how useful it was. It would be great to have it back.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Bumping for Mike's attention.  Is there an easy (relatively speaking ) technical fix for this?  

Elisabetta


----------



## Angel.Aura

Punky Zoé said:


> The feature is back !!! thanks !  (and the Show/Hide Sentence button in the dictionary too !!! ).
> 
> Edit : sorry , there are some pages including it and some without...
> It does work at thread level but it doesn't at forum level.


I don't know if this happens only to me and to you, Punky Zoé.
When I'm not logged in, I can see the pages also on top. 
But not on every Forum Page.
When I'm logged in, I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Cagey

For me, at the moment, page numbers do_ not_ appear at the top of the page at the forum level, but they _do_ appear when I am looking at a thread.  This is true whether or not I am logged in. 

Not having them at the forum level is inconvenient for the reason Panj gives (post 13).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Please be patient, I'm sure that Mike will give you an answer as soon as possibile


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody.  I found them and put 'em back.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Welcome back Pagenumbersattopofforum ! 
(Thanks Mike)


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Trisia

Thank you so much, that's great!


----------



## Nunty

It's like being reunited with old friends. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Che notizia! 

Thank you Mike


----------



## cycloneviv

Nifty! Thanks, Mike.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Mike.  Now I'm not lost [all the time].


----------



## Wopsy

Punky Zoé said:


> Welcome back Pagenumbersattopofforum !
> (Thanks Mike)



I echo these sentiments 100%! Delighted to have them back ...


----------



## lizzeymac

_*Thank you, Mike.*_


----------

